#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  let op!

## broeder ibrahim

assalamoe alaikoem

heb je altijd al in een anasheed groep willen spelen of zingen
is anasheed een ambitie van jou
heb je altijd willen optreden
let dan goed op:
ik ben bezig een anasheedgroep op te zetten en jij kan daarbij horen
voor meer informatie 
pm mij maar

wassalamoe alaikoem

broeder ibrahim

----------


## muslima_

assallaamu alaykoem 
mash'Allah! mag allah subhanahoe wa ta3ala jou daarbij helpen!.. Had een vraagje stel dat deze groep insh'Allah succes vol zal zij zou je dan ook in buitenland gaan met je groep of enkel in NL ?? 
Wat zou de prijs zijn? 
Insh'Allah hoor ik dit snel van je ... 

ma3asalama

----------


## adrem5

good luck

----------


## Diamond_

Moge Allah jou bijstaan!

----------

